# help me decide which pair to match



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i plan on breeding again in the next few days. i need help deciding which pair to match up. i am leaning towards the GoldM with the OrchidF. a black/gold orchid combo might look intersting. all inputs are welcome.

here is a gallery of all my fish again.

the boys:


> gold. he is my personal favorite. i like how his fins are symmetrical and have really long extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the girls


> gold. she is the sister of that gold male above. the extensions in her cadual fin are really nice for a female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Go for the gold!! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL @ DramaQueen. 

If I were you, I'd spawn the orchids!!!!! I LOVE orchids so so so much. I would kill for a female like that...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'd spawn the orchid pair or the white with the orchid though I think a gold and an orchid cross would be interesting 

If you have a couple of tanks (like I do) you can do a couple of spawns. Like the gold sibling pair and then the copper to the MG. So I would use all but the cambodian (seeing how you don't have a red or cambo male). So you've got a lot of possibilities in your selection.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

MG female or Black Orchid female with the Copper male, i absolutely love that male, the orange is amazing. I want your babies!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I vote for the orchids! Lovin that color!


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

I would so totally want a pair from the orchid(m)/orchid spawn(f)... or the copper(m)/orchid(f) spawn maybe?... idk... i am partial to the darker colors
...that is if i even had the money to buy them from you at the time... =(


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i wouldnt want to spawn the gold sibling because i'd only end up with more golds. this is the same reason why i wouldnt want to do orchidM x orchidF.

i will probably buy another tank to get two spawns going at the same time. for one of the spawn, i have my mind set on GoldM x OrchidF. 

although probably my least favorite male, i will use the copper male because people here seem to like him. the question is should i match him with GoldF or MgF? inputs please.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Copper male with the gold female.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I like the copper male too. I may pay huge shipping for one of his fry lol. I agree with Drama


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i was hoping someone would pick the mg female. i know she looks ugly, but she does have potential. look at the picture posted on aquabid.










i guess its a good thing because i want to save the mg female for the white male. i really want light color mustard gas.

so its decided. GoldM x OrchidF and CopperM x GoldF. of course, things never go as planned. thanks for helping me decide everyone.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah that's a better picture. I like the gold female and the mg. I'd just go with what you want.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She isn't ugly!!! I think she's pretty!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

i was going to say the white with the mg, but i didnt think anybody would want that. Also because the white male has some flaws.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

oh yay. someone else picked the WhiteM with the MgF. im going to try make that happen after these two spawns.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks like you have several different options to try. It's just a matter of deciding which one you want to try first.


----------

